# Stock 440X2 -- What's the hot set-up again?



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Isn't it a Hong Kong chassis, check mark front bulkhead and three dot rear bulkhead? Thought I read that somewhere . . .

We can change front wheels, rear crown gear, and rear tires. Going with independent fronts, 22t on the crown and silicones. Racing F1 bodies, by the way. Track will be long straights with some straightforward 9 and 12 turns, only one 6 incher.

Thanks,
'doba


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Are you using the stock Tyco magnets? If so the best chassi is the black polycarbonate one dot chassis.(bottom rear).The second best is the early
Hong Kong one dot nylotron chassi.Arrow front bulkhead (top,front) and
the no dot or the one with one very small dot.(back bottom).BSRT Hipro
brushes,ON Track .006 brush springs.Stock pinion and a 22t BSRT delrin 
gear. I won the 1988 Amature SuperStock class at the HOPRA nats with
the Nylatron setup,and then took second in the pro class with the polycarb
car.The black chassis break easy and are better suited to the stock classes.


----------

